# James W. Dale - Baptizo ( Judaic, Johannic, christic & patristic)



## Mayflower (Aug 9, 2005)

Today i bought : J. W. Dale - Judaic baptism, Johannic baptism , Christic baptism & patristic baptism (3 volumes)

Does anyone also read these works about baptism ? 

Does it only gives a meaning about the word, or does it also showes the bible doctrine of infant baptism ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2005)

As I understand it, Dale's work "Classic Baptism" is basically a exhaustive "word study". By exhaustive I mean he literally ransacked all known greek classics (for the first volume) for every use of "baptizo" he could find. His summary at the end of vol. 1 is pretty much the final word on the subject (unless the whole corpus of surviving classic greek literature suddenly doubles in size, and contradicts rather than corroborates all previously known information).

His subsequent volumes trace what an be known further about the use of baptizo in Judaic (would doubtless include LXX and Jewish apocolyptic, et al), the Johannic and Christic (should focus on the biblical literature, N.T.), and patristic (church father) sources.

He isn't doing doctrine (such as it is, paedo/credo, other) except as it follows from the word-studies. In other words, I doubt it would be a very developed doctrinal study. If you read it all (or skimmed it), I would be curious to know how you felt about it.


----------

